# SNOW DAY --> FUN (Pic heavy!)



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

*Its Snow Day...Yupeeeee!*






















































*Its smells like nothing* :confused5:


















*Time to taste it!*



























*My dafty bear!* :biggrin5:


















*My wolfie* :lol:









*Well Done Cobi, u found something in the snow*  









*Maya running off after a bird* :frown2:









*Not sure what this is about hehe*




































*NASTY MAYA* :ihih:
*Started with cobi had found a stick to chew on*



























*Then there comes nasty bear and just takes his stick away from him*









*Cobi trying his best to get his stick back, maya putting her bossy paw on the stick* :devil:




































*I will geeeet it!*


















*YAY!....i have got it!*









*Leave me alone Maya!*









Thanks for looking and sorry for throwing so many pictures in....it turns into a habit of mine :skep:​


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww wonderfull pictures.... looks like they loved it!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

great pics Natik  maya is like reno, he always takes what mikito has,lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautifull pictures Natik..Your dogs are just SO gorgeous!*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful pics, your dogs are Gorgeous they look great friends


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Nati they are gorgeous as always - great pics!

Your grounds are absolutely amazing - am I right in thinking you are about the same age as me  have you secretly won the lottery or something?!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so lovely and having a great time of it lol   
can never have to many pic's


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u for the nice comments!
Its snowing today again so maybe tomorrow will be a great snow day too :thumbup:
The dogs really love the snow and they have alot of fun! 



louise5031 said:


> Nati they are gorgeous as always - great pics!
> 
> Your grounds are absolutely amazing - am I right in thinking you are about the same age as me  have you secretly won the lottery or something?!!


i dont know... i am 27? 

Its not our ground or else we would be rich  We are renting atm


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

great pics!! they really do love it dont they!

*Heidi*


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Fab photos!! They look so really good together and loving the snow


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics...lovely dogs. Clearly enjoying the snow.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh great pictures!! - Your dogs are lovely, what a handsome shepherd you have too


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u :thumbup:


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

what brilliant pics hun, your dogs are soooo gorgeous. i love looking at pictures so keep them coming please. x

I have even saved the pic of cobi face as my screen saver on my computer in work as i love him. xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> what brilliant pics hun, your dogs are soooo gorgeous. i love looking at pictures so keep them coming please. x
> 
> I have even saved the pic of cobi face as my screen saver on my computer in work as i love him. xx


thank u :smile:

Cobi seems to be the one standing out more now...maya was usually the no.1 in public haha


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

amazing pics, especially the one with their mouthes open!!! it's like their are howling to the moon!!!

I hope nobody quotes this!!! ha xxx


----------

